# Weird messages in dmesg

## Xamindar

I sometimes see the following appear in my logs. Any idea what could be causing it and is it anything to worry about?

```
Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

```

----------

## Jaglover

The line before Uhhuh probably refers to the device causing it.

----------

